# CaptG's Magical Time Machine



## wizard (Jun 7, 2011)

Made it this A.M. It's one of Gary's (CaptG) beautiful timepiece blanks on a an Emperor Rollerball. Gary did most of it  ! Normally, turning pens in the early A.M. hours is a therapeutic outlet for me. However, I have to admit that turning this blank down was done with a degree of anxiousness knowing how much time Gary spent getting this blank just right for me. The watch pieces are almost look like they are suspended under glass. The pictures do not do the pen justice.
Because Gary took a little extra time getting my Emperor blank done, he sent me a complimentary Sierra watch blank that has a Mickey Mouse face on it.
That was over the top as far as customer service!
As usual, comments are welcome but most of all thanks for just looking. Doc.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 7, 2011)

Fantastic pen Doc,
I enjoy seeing these pens, this one is classic, so well done!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 7, 2011)

So your the one that bought the blanks I wanted:redface:, Doc keep that under lock and key as the next time I'm in Houston I will steal it:wink:. As always your morning therapy session was a success.


----------



## beachlover (Jun 7, 2011)

WOW Doc! I think that's got to be one of the most beautiful pens I've seen. Amazing job. Congrats to you (and Gary). Well done!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicely done! I was drooling over that time piece in it's raw form in Gary's shop. That will be a very pricey pen. Gorgeous!


----------



## PenPal (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Doc,

I share your admiration for Gary, his workmanship together with his craftmanship and being a good all round guy.

When I made mine I was incredibly nervous as well, because I have had an extraordinary day and will retire to bed shortly I want you to know both this pen and your Amboyna Pen lift me to ensure the benchmark is retained for me as well.

My advanced planning for your Burl Desk rest is bubbling along you will have a unique piece of me at the end of July when my daughter returns to to the states, she is due here at the end of June.

I was fortunate to get Golden Amboyna (the burl with the swirl) in stick form 1 1/2 to 2 inches square up to 3 feet long a few years ago. New Guinea Rosewood is also a part of the Narra family also beautiful.

Take care my friend enjoy seeing all your pens.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## paps (Jun 7, 2011)

I always enjoy seeing your pens and this is no exception...beautiful!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!

AK


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Jun 7, 2011)

It always impresses me to see one of these pens.

I think my favorite so far has been the Mickey Mouse and Betty Boop. Wonderful job both of you!!!


----------



## el_d (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice Doc. Proudly place that one in your shirt pocket as you go to work. No matter how it's hangin.....

Gary does a very fine job.


----------



## Sam@CSUSA (Jun 7, 2011)

Great pen!  Must be made by a great turner!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 7, 2011)

If that's therapy, you should be cured.  If I recall, there's not much room on the Emperor to work with.  Gary is no doubt the master watchpen blank maker and you did a really nice job putting on the finishing touches.


----------



## LanceD (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful pen and execution Doc. I'm sure you had a few beads of sweat dripping down your forehead while turning that one.


----------



## Mazzywv (Jun 7, 2011)

That's really a nice pen.  You did a really nice job.  I have wanted to get my hands on some of these blanks for a couple years now but with no luck.  To me this Rolex has much more bling as a pen than as a watch!


----------



## JohnU (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful work ! ( both of you ).  I love the look of these pens and Gary puts out an unbelievable blank.  I was lucky to get a Sierra Minnie Mouse blank at the MPG this year, for my mom.  I wasn't as anxious as I was nervous when turning it. Lol


----------



## renowb (Jun 7, 2011)

Man that is AWESOME Doc! It is a masterpiece for both of you! I love it!


----------



## Mike Lindstrom (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow.  That is really cool.  
Mike


----------



## ToddMR (Jun 7, 2011)

over the top!


----------



## rkimery (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful job!


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow..that's an extra super nice one! Gary's constantly kicking it up a notch and he's now slouch to begin with!


----------



## wizard (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments and encouragement. Doc


----------



## G1Pens (Jun 7, 2011)

Your pens just blow me away. Great blank by CaptG


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 7, 2011)

Un freakin believable!


----------



## corian king (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful pen! and as always Gary did a fantastic job on the blank.


----------



## wizard (Jun 8, 2011)

JohnU said:


> Beautiful work ! ( both of you ).  I love the look of these pens and Gary puts out an unbelievable blank.  I was lucky to get a Sierra Minnie Mouse blank at the MPG this year, for my mom.  I wasn't as anxious as I was nervous when turning it. Lol



LOL. I have to admit I get nervous turning your blanks too....As I turn it your blanks down, I forget sometimes about the magnifying effect of the clear resin. The feathers look like they are so close to the surface it's almost like you could touch them. When I turn blanks like yours, Seamus's and now Gary's, I feel like one slip and could end up with a face full of feathers, a quarter or watch parts, respectively. No matter how many I do successfully, each time I start turning one, the nervousness comes back. Doc


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 8, 2011)

outstanding................


----------



## Bree (Jun 8, 2011)

Truly spectacular pen.  Fine work.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tanner (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh WOW, that is an awesome pen.  Gary did a fantastic job and you turned it into a beautiful pen!


----------



## mrburls (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome job Doc. Gary's work is over the top on these watch pen blanks. You've got to hold one and look close as to how all those small parts look like they are floating around behind the resin as Doc mentioned. 

I've got another Rolex Emperor I need to get turned and seeing this one may have me in the shop Thursday turning it down. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 8, 2011)

If anyone wants to know what to get or make me for my OTHER birthday, that's it. Right there. Without a doubt.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 8, 2011)

That's top shelf for sure.  I absolutely love these timepiece blanks.
I remember when I first saw them here and wondered how long the novelty would last, bearing in mind the vast amount of effort that goes into making them.  I now believe that as long as they are made perfectly like Gary does and then finished off perfectly like you have done, then they will remain timeless !! ( LOL pun intended :biggrin


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 8, 2011)

wizard said:


> JohnU said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful work ! ( both of you ).  I love the look of these pens and Gary puts out an unbelievable blank.  I was lucky to get a Sierra Minnie Mouse blank at the MPG this year, for my mom.  I wasn't as anxious as I was nervous when turning it. Lol
> ...



When you turn as much as you do, there is a tendency (at least there was for me) to become complacent.   This leads to "inattentive mistakes"!

I believe these "more intricate" blanks bring our minds back to the " task at hand", resulting in exceptional successes!!

Congratulations and thanks for the vicarious thrill!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 8, 2011)

_I  think it is the expense of the blank that stops us in our tracks abit. _


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 8, 2011)

Can't say much that has not already been said.  Exceptional!


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 9, 2011)

Very well done. And Gary's blanks really are amazing.


----------



## wizard (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you all again for your kind comments and encouragement. Doc


----------



## wizard (Jun 9, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> _I  think it is the expense of the blank that stops us in our tracks abit. _



John, LOL..I think your right. The degree of nervousness is probably somewhat proportional to the cost of the blank... Doc


----------

